# What do you think of Pact Coffee?



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

This is a promotion with Vodafone...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think nuthin is actually free....


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

@DavecUK



DavecUK said:


> I think nuthin is actually free....


 No, nothing is free, it's costing someone...

I was wondering what pact coffee was like.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Al Grandé said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> No, nothing is free, it's costing someone...
> 
> I was wondering what pact coffee was like.


 Out of all the coffee I've ever tried it was my least favourite. But maybe it was because of my tastes. 
I think there are much better roasters out there.

Check out black cat if you want something good for V60.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have had some of their stuff a good few years ago. It was fine, nothing particularly memorable but I think they might be offering some more fancy stuff now.

If you would like the convenience of the subscription model I can thoroughly recommend Dog and Hat.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

This is a longstanding offer they've run for years. The coffee is alright. In my opinion it's best for those who haven't got into true speciality roasters.

I used to be a huge fan. They were my first venture into "proper" coffee. I used to promote them pretty heavily on social media, and at one point I was very keen to work for them in some non-coffee capacity. I have two Pact-branded mugs in my cupboard because they once sent me a very generous care package to thank me for my support.

They tried to crowdfund some time ago, but it failed because the valuation was too high. Since then it's become a very different company - the craft seems to have become subordinate to the numbers.

But yeah, the coffee is alright.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Probably similar to most (such as @filthynines) it was my first subscription. Wasn't impressed overall but I did get the free v60. Still use it to this day at work. Was worth the one month for the v60 if you ask me though.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

I find it hard to taste a big difference between their beans. Could be down to my choice when selecting but I have had a variety from different locations etc and all seem very similar. Down to the way they roast?? Not sure but no longer subscribe

ive had some amazing coffees from Gold box in Newcastle but they are expensive


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Al Grandé said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> No, nothing is free, it's costing someone...
> 
> I was wondering what pact coffee was like.


 I meant to indicate for the same price, more might be spent on the coffee when you're not getting freebies.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

I mean, you can buy a V60 really inexpensively. Pact do pretty mediocre coffee.

Off the top of my head, I can think of 4 places local to me who offer really interesting coffee subscriptions, I'm sure there would be a roaster local to you that you'd be better off supporting.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Probably similar to most (such as @filthynines) it was my first subscription. Wasn't impressed overall but I did get the free v60. Still use it to this day at work. Was worth the one month for the v60 if you ask me though.


 I'm going to block you, haow very dare you😂😂


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Out of all the coffee I've ever tried it was my least favourite. But maybe it was because of my tastes.
> I think there are much better roasters out there.
> 
> Check out black cat if you want something good for V60.


 Yes, they are on my list, with crown and canvas..


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> If you would like the convenience of the subscription model I can thoroughly recommend Dog and Hat.


 I'm not really looking for subscription, at the moment as I will be looking to try different coffee from you all.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

filthynines said:


> This is a longstanding offer they've run for years. The coffee is alright. In my opinion it's best for those who haven't got into true speciality roasters.
> 
> I used to be a huge fan. They were my first venture into "proper" coffee. I used to promote them pretty heavily on social media, and at one point I was very keen to work for them in some non-coffee capacity. I have two Pact-branded mugs in my cupboard because they once sent me a very generous care package to thank me for my support.
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks, I'm going to look at others and price the V60 in


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> Probably similar to most (such as @filthynines) it was my first subscription. Wasn't impressed overall but I did get the free v60. Still use it to this day at work. Was worth the one month for the v60 if you ask me though.


 Thanks👍its the V60 that caught my eye.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

RobDGio said:


> I find it hard to taste a big difference between their beans. Could be down to my choice when selecting but I have had a variety from different locations etc and all seem very similar. Down to the way they roast?? Not sure but no longer subscribe
> 
> ive had some amazing coffees from Gold box in Newcastle but they are expensive


 My tastes, at the moment are not accustomed to the good roasters as yet...I tried Rave with AeroPress...waiting for my Grinder.... having said that I do like Greggs coffee...🙂😅


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I meant to indicate for the same price, more might be spent on the coffee when you're not getting freebies.


 👍I emailed Pact, to clarify what you get in the brew kit,as I have seen V60s for £5ish, on coffee sites advertised on here.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Al Grandé said:


> 👍I emailed Pact, to clarify what you get in the brew kit,as I have seen V60s for £5ish, on coffee sites advertised on here.


 I'm fairly sure its a blue v60, filter paper pack of 50 and a dosing spoon.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

V60s can make an awesome brew, but it won't be long before you'll be wanting a pouring kettle, maybe a nice carafe, and another 100 filters at £5+ a pack 🤣

I got a 1 cup size one with an annual sub from Django and I love it. But I've also just ordered that nice size 02 one with a decanter (£25 with free postage via Crafthouse - £5 less than Amazon 👍) just to add a bit more coffee clutter to the kitchen 🙄


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Pact was my next step from store bought Lavazza. Used them for quite a while and got my Aeropress via a similar deal.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> V60s can make an awesome brew, but it won't be long before you'll be wanting a pouring kettle, maybe a nice carafe, and another 100 filters at £5+ a pack 🤣
> 
> I got a 1 cup size one with an annual sub from Django and I love it. But I've also just ordered that nice size 02 one with a decanter (£25 with free postage via Crafthouse - £5 less than Amazon 👍) just to add a bit more coffee clutter to the kitchen 🙄


 Already, started looking at pouring kettles..😅 so much kit needed...V60 was on the list, thats why the offer caught my eye.

Need an Espress machine, oh and a New Bike...but which comes first...🤔


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Al Grandé said:


> Already, started looking at pouring kettles..😅 so much kit needed...V60 was on the list, thats why the offer caught my eye.
> 
> Need an Espress machine, oh and a New Bike...but which comes first...🤔


 It's a slippery slope Al 😂

I try and support smaller businesses right now and would imagine the beans you get from most will be better than Pact...

I like filter brews so would choose the 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> It's a slippery slope Al 😂
> 
> I try and support smaller businesses right now and would imagine the beans you get from most will be better than Pact...
> 
> I like filter brews so would choose the 🚴‍♂️


 😅

Yeah, I want to start using all the small roasters, blackcat, the guys in cannock, (summat canvas,memory thing)and asbean as those 2 are close to me.


----------



## WardyP (Jan 18, 2021)

I thought Pact was very expensive and not as nice as CoffeeCompass which I think are great!


----------



## JoeBL (Jun 2, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Pact was my next step from store bought Lavazza. Used them for quite a while and got my Aeropress via a similar deal.


 Pact are a bit like Brewdog in this way. Many craft beer drinkers gateway into better breweries, as I'm sure Pact is a gateway into better roasters for many in the UK.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Used them for a "free v60" and then cancelled, I prefer to use smaller local roasters where possible.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

EmmaC said:


> I mean, you can buy a V60 really inexpensively


 Probably save the cost of the V60 in a couple of months by shopping around some of the better roasters Special Offers. I'm using the Lockdown offer from @BlackCatCoffeeat the moment and love it (In espresso basted milk drinks) Other offers i'm using also include the Mystry Roast No13 from Coffee Compass. Both very nice to my palette and good prices.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Used them for a "free v60" and then cancelled, I prefer to use smaller local roasters where possible.


 I did the same and stuck with Hasbean. I like the ethos of Hasbean's Steve as it feels like it's owned by someone who's passionate about good coffee and supporting the people who produce it.

It felt like Pact was supported by a big company and like it was more about the profit than the farmers. I could be being naive here (and I know all companies are about profit) but that's why I've stuck with Hasbean through the years.


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a Pact subscription for a few years and had no problems with it, changing coffee and pausing the deliveries is really easy on their website. Switched over to Hasbean because I thought their coffee was nothing special, now at what £5/6 a bag I might be expecting too much.

The Hasbean coffee is a point better than Pact and pausing the subscription requires sending them an email but I don't plan on switching back.


----------

